# [NC, Knightdale/Zebulon/Wilson]  New to Area: Seeking Game



## vulcan_idic (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone!
I'm a 36 year old Air Force veteran who has lived most of his life in central Illinois. I relocated here at the beginning of September after getting a job at Barton College in Wilson, NC as the Circulation/Technology Librarian. My wife works at the Michael's in Cary and we live in Zebulon to split the commutes. I joined the group before moving down here and I've been meaning to get over to the game stores in Cary and Raleigh but haven't managed to get over that way yet. Anyway, I've played D&D mainly in 3/3.5 Edition though I'd dabbled a bit in the 2nd Ed era and I collected books for 4th but never found a good group though I made a few tries that fell apart after a few games. I haven't played Pathfinder yet, but it looks interesting, and I'm really looking forward to get eyes on 5th but haven't gotten to it yet. I'd love to have a regular game to go to, but after driving out to Wilson and back for work driving further than Knightdale seems daunting. Any Games Seeking, or open to, Players on the eastern reaches of Raleigh, Zebulon, and/or Wilson?


----------



## vulcan_idic (Dec 3, 2014)

I just picked up Pathfinder Core Rulebook and 5th Edition PHB and read them over the weekend.  Both seem interesting, but 5th Edition has me really jazzed to try it.


----------



## Greenthumb (Dec 3, 2014)

*Same here.*

I live in Garner and work over in Cary. The release of 5e for D&D got me reinterested in playing a tabletop RPG again. Didn't like 3rd edition when I tried it out back in 2002. 5e seems much closer to 2e from what I can tell. I don't have any experience DMing, but if you find something, let me know and i'll do the same. US Army vet here.


----------



## Woas (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm newish to the area too (moved about 15 months ago from Upstate NY). Not a vet. But with 5e recently out I've had a hankering to play some D&D. I live over in Chapel Hill so it would be kind of a trip to get out to Knightdale/Zebulon but I could make it to Cary! I've always been the DM in previous groups I've been part of so unless someone else had that in mind and this got going, I'd be more than happy to take that spot.


----------



## vulcan_idic (Dec 10, 2014)

Check out Raleigh Tabletop Roleplayers on meetup.com - it seems like a great place to meet gamers!  I found something there!


----------

